# [Net Worth Thread] June 2009



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone still interested in posting your net worth?

Again, I'll calculate and post mine near the end of the month.


----------



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

June 26, 2009 (Compared to May 20)

*Net Worth: 35986.61 (+9.09%)* (May's net worth = 32988.49)

*Assets: $35936.88 (+3.92%)*
Cash (Cash, Chequing Acct, Saving Acct)
CAD: $8038.02 (-32.1%)
USD: $1517.48 (+14.5%)

Investments
Individual Stocks: USD$1743.23 (+3.55%)
RRSP: CAD$3870.38? (?%)
Defined Contribution Plan: CAD$6493.98 (+11.65%)
TIFSA: CAD$5148.09 (+347.16%)
Roth IRA: USD$9125.70 (+2.53%)

*Liabilities: ($43.73) (?%)*
Credit Card: (CAD$43.73) (?% - The credit card company owes me this amount.)
________________

TFSA purchase has finally made it through at the end of last month. I'm not sure how good the timing was, but I'll see how the market will perform. Aside from that, I collected a few accounts receivables (reimbursements of one kind or another), and I am setting aside some cash for a vacation in July.


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

Up 1.7% since May 15 & up 12.5% year to date.

http://themoneygardener.com/2009/07/net-worth-update-july-2009.html


----------



## Jon202 (Apr 14, 2009)

I always have trouble with calculating net worth: Are children in the asset or liability column?


----------



## specialk (Jul 14, 2009)

The_Number said:


> June 26, 2009 (Compared to May 20)
> 
> *Net Worth: 35986.61 (+9.09%)* (May's net worth = 32988.49)
> 
> ...


Hey good job. I didn't know Canadians could do Roths though. Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## specialk (Jul 14, 2009)

Jon202 said:


> I always have trouble with calculating net worth: Are children in the asset or liability column?



They are a long term liability that NEVER gets paid off. You feed them and feed them, yet they show no return of interest.


----------



## John_Michaels (Dec 14, 2009)

Total liquid net worth up 57% ytd... how the heck did THAT happen?


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

Just finished updating all of the data in Quicken for the year. My results:

2009 net worth vs. 2008 net worth: +34.5%
2008 net worth vs. 2007 net worth: +54.8%

For comparison purposes, my investing results:

2009 investing IRR: 44.89%
2008 investing IRR: -2.93%


regards,
K.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Net worth increase for 2009: 16.3%

IRR of total investing portfolio: 27.57%

- Gradually recovering from 2008.


----------



## CMFCanada (Jan 12, 2010)

specialk said:


> Hey good job. I didn't know Canadians could do Roths though. Can someone explain this to me?


specialk I am not sure how you arrived at your 347.16% increase in your TFSA (TIFSA)? I get 2.9% Regardless I am happy that many are enjoying excellent increases. I am doing pretty good also. On one of my investments I am up 300% over last year. If you must know it is SXL.V Slam Exploration a penny stock just starting it's long run up. My others have also done reasoably well but not as well as SXL. I keep selling more of my other ones and buying more SXL. My dream is to one day come back here and advise that my 300% increase has turned into a 1000% or 2000% increase. I am sure some of you have already enjoyed those kinds of numbers in the past or currently with some of your picks. No risk, no reward?


----------



## CMFCanada (Jan 12, 2010)

CMFCanada said:


> specialk I am not sure how you arrived at your 347.16% increase in your TFSA (TIFSA)? I get 2.9% Regardless I am happy that many are enjoying excellent increases. I am doing pretty good also. On one of my investments I am up 300% over last year. If you must know it is SXL.V Slam Exploration a penny stock just starting it's long run up. My others have also done reasoably well but not as well as SXL. I keep selling more of my other ones and buying more SXL. My dream is to one day come back here and advise that my 300% increase has turned into a 1000% or 2000% increase. I am sure some of you have already enjoyed those kinds of numbers in the past or currently with some of your picks. No risk, no reward?


Sorry guys I asked specialk and my comments should have been directed to The Number. My reply to also was off. Anyway The Number I still don't get 347% from your quoted $5148.09 TFSA value? Just curious maybe it's my calculator messin with me.


----------

